# ?Signature?



## bearswoodshop (Jan 27, 2006)

In some places my "Signature" shows up and sometimes it does not.  Even while I am signed in, it will not show in some forum posts.  Tried to change it several times and re-submit, but it still won't show all the time.    What am I doing wrong, Thanks in advance.  BEAR
Oh, I do have the box checked for (Attach signature), just thought of something, I will move my cookie control down a notch and see if that helps.


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 29, 2006)

Sounds as though you are doing everything right, Bear.  It's on this post.  I think the php has a hiccup every now and then.

Jeff


----------



## buzzard (Feb 20, 2006)

bear i had this same problem, 

if you look just below the text box there are 6 boxes to check, the 4th one down says attach signature, check it and your problems is solved.  

you have to check it every time or it wont work, maby in the future we wont have to do that but for now it only takes a second.

but i see your signature every time.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Oct 11, 2006)

Mine doesnt' seem to work at all.  There is no box to check.... I have looked now for it now for 2 days, and it still doesn't seem to work.... any suggestions.

I see the box, it is under the message, not the profile update page.... so does that mean I have to check it for every message that I reply to or do.....


thanks,
Bill


----------



## cajunsmoker (Oct 11, 2006)

Mr Grumpy,

At the top of your page under the SMF banner select Profile.  It is next to memberlist.

When selected it will bring you to your home page.  Click the next tab to Home which is Profile again.  

It will bring you to the profile page.  On the left side of the page click on the text that says Profile Settings.

When profile settings comes up click on the text on the left side that says Posting.  

When posting selections come up click yes on the first box to always attach signature.  

If you have a problem still PM me and I will be glad to help. :D


----------



## mrgrumpy (Oct 11, 2006)

Rodger,

That is the trick.... I did not see the links on the left side..... :oops:  :oops: 

I figured there should be something real simple..... 

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## cajunsmoker (Oct 11, 2006)

Glad it worked :D


----------

